# Leaking 9066df - 14 days old



## travelsRus

First couple of days in 'van' to test everything and this morning noticed that one of the lovely leather seats was wet. 

On investigation there is a leak from the roof on the drivers side - the water is running down from a gap in the ceiling just the other side of the drivers window.

The only thing we can see is that there is a joint across the cab / habitation area.

Anyone had a similar problem?

Have phoned dealers and informed them of problem. We are in Sheffield they are in Newcastle and have already had a return journey to them to sort another problem so hope to sort it out with returning van to them.

Advice - much much appreciated. 

Chris


----------



## joedenise

You should return to the dealers and let them sort it out. If you do anything yourself you'll probably invalidate any warranty you have.

Joe & Denise


----------



## javea

I had leakage problems with a Pilote Galaxy, took about 3 returns to the dealer to sort it out, they sent a driver each time to collect the motorhome from me, return to their premises for repair and again back to me.

Why should you have all the inconvenience?


----------



## travelsRus

We agree - I did speak to Dealers and told them we would just look at seal and if there was anything that looked like it could be responsible we would seal it. They said they would just do same and to go ahead and if it didn't work to being it back.

We are gutted - as should be going to Dorset for 2 weeks on Tuesday

Chris


----------



## travelsRus

Thanks for reply - never thought of getting them to drive it back. 
Will contact Brownhills and see what they say - we are reluctant to cancel holiday but needs must.

Will see if we can return it to Newark as closer and on way South (Forget that as Newark as such a rubbish reputation)

Gutted

Chris


----------



## Drew

Brownhills again?????


----------



## travelsRus

More we think about it - more we are cheesed off

Also had to take it to local Fiat garage for software update as we kept getting 'Limited Range' display when tank over half full;

We expected some teething problems but not a leak

Chris


----------



## Codfinger

*leak*

Yup had a leak on the same joint but but came thro on the nearside, water does sit on the cross roof joint I cured it by slackening the screws, running some Sikaflex along the joint and around the screw holes, dont miss the bit where the joint goes into the gutter, problem solved.
Chris

At least if you do it yourself it will be done right.


----------



## aultymer

How much did you guys spend on these finish it yourself vans?


----------



## Techno100

It 's disgracefull on the part of the builder. We really ought to start a data base of this CRAP that many needlessly endure after paying (to us) big money :twisted:


----------



## aultymer

Even though I am a Rapido owner I have to point out that Brownhills are incidental to this guys problem.
Even the best PDI may not find a rainwater leak. This is a manufacturing problem and should be referred to Rapido instantly for remedy.
Why do motorhome buyers accept things that they would not accept on cars of half the value? 
Have we become so conditioned to accept crap?


----------



## Cherekee

Whilst I am very happy with my Rapido I have spent a lot of time 'finishing' little bits here and there. Sealing holes for drafts etc.

*Your leak may be the aerial gasket*. It is a known problem. Pull out and seal well with black silocon.

Alan


----------



## WingPete

*Warranty Validity*

Rapido are very concerned at the lack of support from certain franchised dealers, when new owners have to do the running around for warranty defects to be remedied. I know, as I am one !
Rapido want to make sure you are satisfied with their products, and do not take too kindly to dealers who ignore their support circulars sent to advise on items that need double checking and hide behind warranty liability issues of their ingenious creation !
In this instance, the supplying dealer is responsible for remedying the defect.
However, with the current wet weather, I think it would be prudent to protect the interior from further water ingress by at least covering the leaking area with some form of waerproofing, like a plastic sheeting, stuck down with suitable sticky tape, so as to not interfere with the original area at fault. That way, the leak can be treated correctly when in the appropriate workshop.


----------



## joedenise

Personally I'd reject it as not fit for purpose. You don't know how long it's been leaking. It could have been sat in the manufacturer's yard for a year!

Joe


----------



## cater_racer

javea03730 said:


> they sent a driver each time to collect the motorhome from me, return to their premises for repair and again back to me.
> 
> Why should you have all the inconvenience?


Have you ever followed one of these "Delivery Drivers"?

I did once, in my Porsche 993, just about kept up with him.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

*Re: Warranty Validity*



WingPete said:


> Rapido are very concerned at the lack of support from certain franchised dealers, when new owners have to do the running around for warranty defects to be remedied. I know, as I am one !
> Rapido want to make sure you are satisfied with their products, and do not take too kindly to dealers who ignore their support circulars sent to advise on items that need double checking and hide behind warranty liability issues of their ingenious creation !
> .


I would be extremely surprised if Martin at Carvannes Rapido, Wokingham has ever ignored any support circulars, in fact I would imagine he sends Rapido recomendations like we do to Swift

Peter


----------



## WingPete

*No Names*

Peter, Martin does take notice, as I am advised by Rapido in France !Never gave the name of the dealer I was referring to, but still have to deal with my Rapido warranty items through them, under conditions of warranty.


----------



## travelsRus

Thanks for all your very good replies.

We had a call from Brownhills NE this morning asking us to take the van to Newark to sort out the problem under warranty.

We've done this and will be picking it up on Monday as we are away on Tuesday so on Monday will probably be doing a run to Hull to pick up some safari residence masts/rafters that were cracked/broken when we unpacked them and then onto Newark to collect 'repaired' van.

Really trying not to be stressed about all this as we really love the new van.

Plus we did take to Autoworld at Chesterfield last Wednesday because when we get just over half a tank of diesel we get the warning 'Limited Range' they did a software update - said that would cure it On arriving at Newark got the same bloody warning.

Chris


----------



## Angelfire

I wonder why the manufacturers of the Body that fits on the chassis cannot make a one piece unit without any seals and joins that let in water.

I cannot believe in 2010 that no one has done this, why on earth continue making sections, sides, backs and roofs and have the problems of joining them together.

Why not cast a one piece body, then all that's required is to cut the door, windows and whatever else is required out of the one piece casting. Then fit the internals. Is this not possible.

Phil*


----------



## Techno100

Cast a one piece body out of what? You can't cast layers of material that make up the structural integrity/insulation & skin.


----------



## JockandRita

joedenise said:


> Personally I'd reject it as not fit for purpose. You don't know how long it's been leaking. It could have been sat in the manufacturer's yard for a year!
> 
> Joe


That would be my thoughts and concerns too.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## josieb

I would hate to think how you would get a one piece van repaired after an accident, might mean a small bump would write off a van.


----------



## Spacerunner

Angelfire said:


> I wonder why the manufacturers of the Body that fits on the chassis cannot make a one piece unit without any seals and joins that let in water.
> 
> I cannot believe in 2010 that no one has done this, why on earth continue making sections, sides, backs and roofs and have the problems of joining them together.
> 
> Why not cast a one piece body, then all that's required is to cut the door, windows and whatever else is required out of the one piece casting. Then fit the internals. Is this not possible.
> 
> Phil*


Autosleepers produce, or used to, monocoque motorhomes. Beautifully curvy and no joints.

We had one, an Autosleeper Legend, it leaked round the window frames. :roll:


----------



## locovan

Techno100 said:


> Cast a one piece body out of what? You can't cast layers of material that make up the structural integrity/insulation & skin.


You can with Fibre Glass as our Clubman is.


----------



## Jean-Luc

*Re: Warranty Validity*



WingPete said:


> Rapido are very concerned at the lack of support from certain franchised dealers, when new owners have to do the running around for warranty defects to be remedied. I know, as I am one !
> Rapido want to make sure you are satisfied with their products, and do not take too kindly to dealers who ignore their support circulars sent to advise on items that need double checking and hide behind warranty liability issues of their ingenious creation !
> In this instance, the supplying dealer is responsible for remedying the defect.
> However, with the current wet weather, I think it would be prudent to protect the interior from further water ingress by at least covering the leaking area with some form of waerproofing, like a plastic sheeting, stuck down with suitable sticky tape, so as to not interfere with the original area at fault. That way, the leak can be treated correctly when in the appropriate workshop.


See THIS post

Rapido were very concerned that I had not been informed of the recall, but seemed to understand why when I said I had purchased from Brownhills, they even arranged that Thompson Leisure could do the job. All this when the van was three years old. 
Rapido also got the lads in Wokingham to do a repair on a bubble which re-appeared over the garage door last year when the van was four years old (it was as a result of a known quality problem with the bond between the GRP surface and the blue styrene in the walls, not water/moisture ingress), the job had previously been done by Brownhills two years earlier but it was done incorrectly (not as recommended by Rapido) and the defect had re-appeared.

I cannot speak highly enough of the service commitment to customers by their customer service people in Mayenne. If you have a dealer problem I suggest you contact Mayenne and they certainly seem to kick @ss


----------



## Angelfire

Techno100 said:


> Cast a one piece body out of what? You can't cast layers of material that make up the structural integrity/insulation & skin.


Hi, 
Obviously the "cast outer shell" would be added to by the addition of a sub layer. The internal insulation would then be fitted, then the finishing layer, then the doors windows etc would be cut.

Maybe one thick outer shell would be sufficient by the time the insulation and inner finishing layer were added.

Just imagine a body that was completely impervious to the weather, oh, I see one set back on the horizon, it would outlast the vehicle it was put on, the manufacturer's of MH would not want that I imagine.

Regards

Phil*


----------



## Angelfire

josieb said:


> I would hate to think how you would get a one piece van repaired after an accident, might mean a small bump would write off a van.


Hi
Some sports cars are one piece fibreglass shells, my Reliant Robin in 1970 was a one piece fibreglass shell.

As for repairs to a bump, far easier to repair, imagine a bump to a multi piece bonded MH, say on a seam which caused damage to two major panels, both have to be removed and replaced, with all the problems of resealing and the like. On a one piece body, fill with fibreglass, rub down, re-paint job done, same as is done on fibreglass cars of to day.

What about FibreGlass boats for instance, bet they don't leak through any seal on the hull. Bet the hull is all one piece.

Even if my idea's are way out of line there must be a better way than to-days method of panel jointing.. Water ingress seems to be a major fault on to-days MH ans Caravans. As it has been since their invention I imagine.

Regards

Phil*


----------



## wobby

There are a few very large glass fibre boats out there too, they don't leak, hopefully.


Wobby


----------



## ned

*rapido leak*

Hi,

get them to check the seal between the aerial and the roof just behind the Hieki roof light over the bed. This is a well known fault on A class rapidos. The water runs down the inside of the shell at the front and finds its way out in all sorts of places. Ours came out by leaking into the hieki vent plastic moulding and when full it dripped onto the bed.

Just a thought............ Ned


----------

